
What the affordable care act means to me - AndrewDucker
http://synecdochic.dreamwidth.org/616159.html
======
AndrewDucker
Interesting because the writer is the co-founder of Dreamwidth, and was only
able to leave her employment and start the new company because of decent
healthcare legislation.

